# Gun Dog Magazine



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey guys I usually post just in the waterfowl section, but I thought I would put this in here. Last year I got the permission from one of the photographers in the magazine to use his picture as a reference to draw it. Well it turned out really well and I enetered into a few art shows with the photographers permission and won some awards. Gun Dog asked me if I would be interested in being in next months issue in the mail bag section! So if you get the mag check it out


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Page 7, a beautiful golden retreiver with a pheasant in tow- Way to go, Adam!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Any Links to this picture?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Katorade, I have one on my facebook.
Is there a sporting goods store I can buy some more magazines at?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Does this work? http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=837 ... c2&refid=2


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW You did that!!! That's amazing Adam!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Congratulations Adam. That is a beautiful drawing.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Good work, I'd buy it!


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! I have had a few offers on it, but I don't know if I want to sell the original.. So I'm thinking of making some copies of it


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

adamb said:


> Thanks guys! I have had a few offers on it, but I don't know if I want to sell the original.. So I'm thinking of making some copies of it


Sweet!!!

Copies h**l, you could go into business drawing people's photo's for a living!

I'd keep the orginal.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

This is agreat looking photo.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

wow, that is incredible. someday i might see if you would do one for me of my old dog sprig. that is incredible. you have a real talent there.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks! I'm always looking for more dogs/wildlife to draw


----------

